# breeder picking pup?



## burdock87 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm waiting for my breeder to have the next litter so she can pick out the perfect pup for me. I love the "surprise" of it, though I'm a little uncertain. She's been doing this for years and years, so I fully trust her judgment, though I'm a control freak.

How many of you have had breeders come out with your perfect pup? Did it work out for you? Or are you set on picking your own pup?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

How much time are you spending with this pup prior to him/her coming home? Maybe an hour or two, if that?

How much time is the breeding spending with these puppies. Hopefully a full 8 weeks.

Assuming your breeder knows their own dogs and has experience placing the right puppies in the right homes, who do you think is more qualified to make that decision?


----------



## kjdreyer (Feb 7, 2013)

Worked for me! My breeder lived 9 hours away, and I wasn't able to visit before picking up Jedda. She took a lot of time talking with me at length about my lifestyle, what I wanted to do with the dog, and my level of experience (ha-like that prepared me for my first GSD pup!), in the weeks before the pups were ready to go home. Technically I had "first pick" of 9 pups after her, and I had done research about picking a pup, but she still out-qualified me by decades! I absolutely couldn't be happier with my girl, she nailed her personality and Jedda's exactly what I had hoped for. And I have a control freak streak, too! Good luck!


----------



## burdock87 (Oct 17, 2013)

The pups aren't born yet, but she's planning on picking the 'best' female out of the litter. I told her I want to do Schutzhund, and we have another pup of hers (well...he's 5 now). She knows we have kids that like to try and "help" training (see other rants about that). She knows exactly what I want in a pup, and she did a fantastic job of picking out Bullet for my hubby.

I trust her judgment, I'm just curious about others. I would probably pick the biggest cuddle bug in the bunch and not be able to do any Schutzhund as the pup would probably want to lick and kiss the "bad guy" than bite the sleeve.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

1 out of 3 pups were selected for me by the breeder.....worked wonderfully all three times. The 2 which I "picked" was more a choice agreed upon by both the breeder and me...which was just fine.

My approach to ensuring I received the best match for me was based upon being being very forthright with the breeder on what I wanted as well as being very honest with myself as to what I wanted. For some, the aesthetics are more important, for others temperament or health, longevity, performance ..etc. I believe one must know what they want in their dog and be able to live up to that "want" by committing to the effort commensurate with their desire. Why get a conformation dog or a performance dog if what you really want is a wonderful temperament? I'm not saying you can't have both however. 

Having trust in the breeder and their abilities to deliver the best pup is a leap of faith when it comes to being a control freak but as Lucy Dog posted...
"Assuming your breeder knows their own dogs and has experience placing the right puppies in the right homes, who do you think is more qualified to make that decision?".

All of the above is based upon the assumption that this is your first time at the plate and you are relying on the breeder....if you have been down this path before...I would guess you know what you want and in turn, get what you want.

SuperG


----------



## burdock87 (Oct 17, 2013)

I know what I want, though this is the first GSD I will have had from a pup. Hubby's dog I 'adopted' when I moved in, my dad has had a few GSDs but they were all a year and older, and I didn't have much to do with them. 

I do trust my breeder...just curious. I wouldn't want to pick and end up with the 'wrong' dog for what I want.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Delgado was picked by the breeder, I told her everything I was looking for and at 9 weeks he was handed to me and became officially mine. If I was choosing I wouldn't have even glanced at him as I wanted a sable and he was the only bicolour in the litter. All the puppies were cute, cuddly, and energetic - the only one I told her I wasn't interested in was a male that was very vocal. But any of the other pups I would have been happy with and I ended up with a fantastic dog. I don't regret letting her make that decision for me at all


----------



## anitram (Feb 28, 2014)

The breeder picked our puppy - we told him we wanted a male with a medium drive and I think we got exactly what we wanted.


----------



## burdock87 (Oct 17, 2013)

That's awesome. My breeder knows what I want, and I know she'll pick the right pup, and I'm glad I don't have that responsibility. I would absolutely love a sable, or even a red, though her stud is black, and her bitches are all black & tan or bicolor. 

I fell in love with one of her older pups - a beautiful black and tan female I was helping to socialize. She is the most calm pup I have ever seen. Stayed by my side the whole time I had her at home, and when I sat down to chill, she looked around and then laid by my side (the most amazing untrained heel I've ever seen) and then promptly put her head on my knee and fell asleep. She is destined for a new home, so I'm a little sad I can't keep her, but this is the quality of the dogs she produces. They're smart, willing, very trainable...just downright amazing.

I can't wait for the news that the bitch is pregnant, and then I can start doing the countdown til I get a bundle of teeth and fur!


----------



## njk (Jan 11, 2014)

Our breeder selected ours - we didn't meet her until we went and picked her up from the airport. She wasn't what we asked for at all (her sister was advertised on their FB page a week later and was described as exactly the pup we were after, so we were confused about why we weren't sent her), but we love our pup and wouldn't trade her for anything. And I've done a lot of reading up on GSDs and realize the pup I wanted probably wouldn't have the best pup for us after all. Our pup has always been small compared to other GSDs her age, so we do suspect us simply telling our breeder we wanted a pet and not a show dog (which they breed and are known for in my state) may have automatically resulted in us getting the runt. We adore her though, even if she drives us crazy sometimes haha


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I chose my GSD, he was from a byb, but I did a fantastic job picking him, he's the perfect dog for me and everything I ever wanted. He's 5 years old now and he just keeps getting better and better, words cannot describe how much I love him. :wub:

My Dalmatian was from a reputable breeder, she had 4 puppies left but really my choice was between 2 of them, either one would have been a great puppy for me, in the end I chose the puppy with 2 black ears, he was the least attractive puppy left but my heart kept telling me that he was the one. He'll be 10 months old in a couple of weeks and I love him to death, he's a great puppy and the correct puppy for me. :wub:


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

My breeder picks she knows what we want. Especially when it comes to a sport. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

